# Waves GTR Solo Virtual amp - Sound demo



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I was trying to upload the MP3 file I made of my sound demo using the Waves GTR Solo modeled amp to the Putfile website but for whatever reason and whatever browser I used it wouldn't upload so I decided to open up a Soundclick account and I uploaded the demo there. 

BTW you may notice on the first sound I use that there's quite a bit of hissing when the notes die down. I didn't realize until later it was the setting on the gate pedal but the subsequent sounds don't have that. Oh BTW for Ian, you can use the amps but I didn't see any option for preamps. To be honest I was mainly using the presets and I haven't really gotten too far indepth with this software yet. So I'm doing a brave thing here letting you hear not only my playing but my voice as well. BTW the "Metal" part of the demo is a little on the hairy side. :smile: Here's the link: http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=914019&content=music


----------



## Krimson (Dec 22, 2008)

Definitely some good sounds in there. Sounds like this software is stronger in the cleaner tones though. That metal setting didn't really sound that good at all, really fuzzy and didn't really compare to what Revalver can do for metal (unless a fuzzy sound was intended?). 

Definitely worth checking out, and once I have a chunk of time free I'll be giving the trial a go.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Ken, thanks a bunch for the demo. The Sunn Records bit in the middle was particularly nice. I'm going to download the demo and have a whirl with it tonight.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Krimson said:


> Definitely some good sounds in there. Sounds like this software is stronger in the cleaner tones though. That metal setting didn't really sound that good at all, really fuzzy and didn't really compare to what Revalver can do for metal (unless a fuzzy sound was intended?).
> 
> Definitely worth checking out, and once I have a chunk of time free I'll be giving the trial a go.


Yeah that's the funny thing. With most amp modelers they tend to emphasize the crunchy and distorted sounds in their demos but the clean sounds on this really do shine. I agree with your comment on the "Metal" setting, I thought it was very fizzy sounding. I didn't really mess around too much with the presets, other than adjusting the gate after the first sound in the audio demo, as I'm sure I could've dialed in a much better Metal type sound than that preset. I think you'll like it especially once you start adjusting the settings. You get to try it free for a year with no limitations so it's a good deal all around.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Ken, thanks a bunch for the demo. The Sunn Records bit in the middle was particularly nice. I'm going to download the demo and have a whirl with it tonight.


You're welcome iaresee. The two sounds I enjoyed playing the most was the first one in the demo with the clean setting and the one with the crunch tone. Talk about instant AC/DC. :smile: I think you'll like it. Waves makes some very nice plugins.


----------

